# [SOLVED] Downloading drivers for Pinnacle DV500



## Pablo Macca (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi I am having a nightmare trying to get drivers for my pinnacle DV500 capture card. I have been on the pinnacle website but cannot find the drivers I need. Any help would be greatly appreaciated. Also I am using easy cleaner to code my video for websites. Does anyone know of there is a better coder as my video is grainy, check out www.thosepartypeople.co.uk and go to the video demo.

Great website, just joined and happy to be here, thanks again.
Happy New Year. Paul


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downloading drivers for Pinnacle DV500*

Hi,
As far as the drivers go they are here:
http://www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSi...mentation/DV500+1_2+Readme.htm?mode=documents

This is an older card so there are not many drivers out there.
You will also need Premier 6 or higher
Pinnacle does not even support XP SP2

As far as coding issues, I am not the expert.
You may wish to start a new thread in Web Design for this specific issue.

Bill

PS- I have edited your e-mail address. You should never attach an email address on a open forum. You are asking for trouble (Spybots/Malware etc.)


----------



## Pablo Macca (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Downloading drivers for Pinnacle DV500*

Thanks Bill. 
I'm still learning how to turn a PC on. One day I'll find the off switch.. 
Paul


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downloading drivers for Pinnacle DV500*

Hi Paul,
Did the link I provided you help?
Bill


----------



## Pablo Macca (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Downloading drivers for Pinnacle DV500*

Hi Again Bill
Worked a treat, thanks a million, 
Paul


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downloading drivers for Pinnacle DV500*

HI Paul,
I am glad to hear it!!!!
Glad I could help!
If I ever get to the UK, I will check out your place.
Bill


----------

